# Meetup at Prince William Forest Park on March 30th



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello Washington DC. Area Golden lovers. We are having a hiking meetup with The Retriever Hiking and Swimming group on March 30th at Prince William Forest Park at 2:00 PM. Let's Hike at Prince William Forest Park - The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Woodbridge, VA) - Meetup Hope to see you there


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

we will try to go!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MyBuddy22 said:


> we will try to go!


I hope to see you there! I am sorry I could not come to the Golden Retriever meetup on Saturday. The dog show in Fredericksburg was great!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

How fun guys!!!!! I lived in Stafford, VA for 8 years before moving here to Germany. My family is still in the area! What a blast!!! Ok, minus the traffic!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am bumping this up. The hike at Prince William Forest Park is this weekend.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Easter weekend will be quite crazy. I wish I could make it.


----------

